
A realtime, decentralized, offline-first, graph database engine - indatawetrust
https://github.com/amark/gun
======
brudgers
Gun homepage: [http://gun.js.org/](http://gun.js.org/)

Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10143652](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10143652)

